# La Casa.......



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

es en mi Casa.:tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Quiero una en mi casa tambien


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Quiero una en mi casa tambien


bueno! :tu


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Soy bastante afortunado tener uno en mi casa. 


:tu


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

goce de esos cigarros agradables :tu

i have no idea what i just said


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Que es lo que esta en su casa?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

that's a purdy box, what's in it?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Me Casa You Casa !! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

khubli said:


> that's a purdy box, what's in it?


Oficios! :ss

And with that 4,000!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

mi equipo de pesca está en la cocina:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SteveDMatt said:


> mi equipo de pesca está en la cocina:tu


qué está haciendo allí?


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

you know what they say, "me casa su casa!" When should I come over? :ss


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

Es dulce. Quiero a uno de aquellos


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

Jetzt wo ist, worüber ich spreche


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

rlacapra1 said:


> goce de esos cigarros agradables :tu
> 
> i have no idea what i just said


use of these agreeable cigarets


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Oficios! :ss
> 
> And with that 4,000!


Nice pick-up Tony! Congrats on 4000! you beat me to it!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Oficios! :ss
> 
> And with that 4,000!


:dr:dr:dr Nice pick-up!! :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Me castle is Sue's Castle.......


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I want. :dr


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

No hablo Espanol!

Nice!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

bURRITO tOSTADA eNCHILADA


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mi pero meo in mi casa, quires ver?????


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> qué está haciendo allí?


Es demasiado frío ir de pesca.

Congradulation en cuatro mil postes.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Who the hell hit the SAP button?


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

muziq said:


> Who the hell hit the SAP button?


now thats funny:r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

donde esta la picturas de inside-o de box-o?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> donde esta la picturas de inside-o de box-o?


una más foto


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> una más foto


No.
Una foto mas.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Blueface said:


> No.
> Una foto mas.


Damn Babelfish! :r


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

mucho bieno foto ... how you say salivate in spanish? :dr


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

como se dice: I will keep them at my house for you?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

ha me me gusta las fotos de esos cigarros, son muy bonitos y yo quiero comprar unos cuantos, que tu crees Carlos?


----------

